# Camping @ Red Top Mountain



## Gasbag (Sep 23, 2011)

So, I am taking my 4-year old son on his first camping trip.  We are staying close and heading to Red Top Mountain.  Plan on doing some fishing, hiking, and some other fun outdoorsy stuff.  He is very excited.  I am hoping we make it the entire weekend.  What are some good things to do at Red Top?


----------



## stu454 (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope that it goes well.  My son is 2 1/2 so we'll be heading out to the woods soon.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Gasbag said:


> So, I am taking my 4-year old son on his first camping trip.  We are staying close and heading to Red Top Mountain.  Plan on doing some fishing, hiking, and some other fun outdoorsy stuff.  He is very excited.  I am hoping we make it the entire weekend.  What are some good things to do at Red Top?



Hiking and fishing are our favorites. Now off the Park, in Cartersville,there a a couple good museums and Etowah Mounds are near by as well.


----------



## Joeman (Sep 23, 2011)

Their is a floating dock to fish off of behind the lodge. I am sure he will have great time.


----------



## briguyz71 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hiking is one of the main things. My little guys would bike around the campsite if it is not too busy. If the conditions are good go and drown a cricket or worm.


----------



## Gasbag (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the recommendations guys.  My son did great!!!  He loved hiking and watching the deer.  We also brought his bike and he and his cousins rode them all over the place.  We went fishing on Saturday and did that for as long as I could stand the whining from the girls.  He loved sleeping outside in the tent, and wanted to set it up in the back yard so he could stay in it when we got home.  Last night when we were getting ready for bed, he gave me a big hug and thanked me for taking him.  We will be doing this again in the near future.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Deal there Gasbag! Glad y'all had a good time.


----------



## Joeman (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome!!!!  We will be camping at Vicoria camp ground Oct 7,8 & 9 Its the last weekend they are open till next spring. You should try and get a camp spot.


----------



## Marty55 (Oct 14, 2011)

Camping with your kids is one of the best things you can do as a dad. When my daughter was in Girl Scouts, we did Father/Daughter camping weekends every year. She's 26 now and we both smile whenever we talk about those trips.


----------

